# Marsh Fuzz



## HamishR (Oct 30, 2019)

Now this is a great pedal!  I was assuming it would be YABM but it's really not - more of a super-Fuzz Face - and a killer sound.  It doesn't get all that fuzzy until you crank the gain but that means that there are loads of great overdrive and clean boost tones along the way.  It makes an amazing clean boost in front of a full-range overdrive.

It also makes a great honking boost for those of us into the Beatles guitar sounds.   This pedal has been a major surprise and a very welcome addition to my growing collection.  I don't build these to collect, I build to play - and this one will be getting a lot of use.


----------



## Barry (Oct 30, 2019)

Nice build, looks great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 30, 2019)

Very clean build.  Cool knobs. Is that a white LED?
It's definitely based on FF, no BMP circuity in there.
Deep Trip must have had a surplus of 22uF caps when they designed this thang.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 30, 2019)

Wow , what a clean looking build !

Mike


----------



## HamishR (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks - I am a neat freak.  Actually I don't find it takes any extra effort to keep things minimal.  And it sure makes debugging easier!  These PCBs make a tidy build a piece of cake.  Coming from vero board it feels like cheating.  

No it's not a white LED - I didn't have any on hand unfortunately.


----------

